# Apache 403 bei VirtualHosts



## Roach (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe auf einem SuSE 8.1 System Apache 1.3 installiert.
in der httpd.conf habe ich confixx  als Standard Apache User.
Ich möchte nun virtualHosts einrichten:


```
NameVirtualHost 81.169.171.118:80
<VirtualHost 81.169.171.118:80>
ServerAlias web1.h4130.serverkompetenz.net
DocumentRoot /srv/www/htdocs/web1/html
User web1
Group ftponly
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /srv/www/htdocs/web1/html/cgi-bin/
php_admin_value open_basedir /srv/www/htdocs/web1/
php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /srv/www/htdocs/web1/phptmp/
</VirtualHost>
```

wenn ich jetzt aber den viruellen Host aufrufe erhalte ich stets eine 403(Forbidden) Fehlermeldung.

die Eigenschaften des Ordners:

```
drwxr-xr-x    3 web1     ftponly      4096 Feb 11 16:43 html
```
in diesem Ordner befindet sich die folgende Datei:

```
-rw-r--r--    1 web1     ftponly       213 Feb 11 16:43 index.html
```

Ich habe das gefühl, dass Apache immer den Standarduser als Apache User nimmt. Meine Frage:
Wie schaffe ich es, dass der Apache keine 403 Fehlermeldung mehr bringt, sondern die richtige Datei ausgibt.

Vielen Dank
Gruß Roach


----------

